# is this possible?



## john batt (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am just wondering if this can be done. 

I am moving into an apartment in brooklyn and would like to install a utility sink on a wall behind my bathroom. I was wondering if it would be possible to route the bathroom sinks pipes through the sheet-rock wall to connect to the utility sink. I have attached pictures of the bathroom, the sinks pipes and the wall I would like to place the utility sink on. 

I am clueless when it comes to these things, let me know!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You're clueless, allright.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Absolutely, it can be done.

Thanks for asking


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Call a local licensed plumber I'm sure you can get all your answers..


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i think we need house plumber to draw up us an ISO of what ya need


----------



## john batt (Jul 31, 2011)

ahh, i love forums. Hopefully the landlord with give me the go ahead and i'll call a plumber up right away. Any suggestions and advice is welcome. I will be looking to install a darkroom utility sink like the one linked below.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/15805-REG/Delta_62450_TRP_The_Sink_II.html


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Ill tell you how to do it for my labor rate. This is how everyone here makes their living. Giving you free advice is like taking food out of my families mouth. I doubt you would understand what it's like constantantly being hounded for free advice, as i'm sure you don't possess any real usable skill. Trust me , its a pain in the arse.


----------



## john batt (Jul 31, 2011)

I am sub-zero refrigerator technician, I understand fellow forum dweller.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

john batt said:


> ahh, i love forums. Hopefully the landlord with give me the go ahead and i'll call a plumber up right away. Any suggestions and advice is welcome. I will be looking to install a darkroom utility sink like the one linked below.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/15805-REG/Delta_62450_TRP_The_Sink_II.html


Your chemicals need to be neutralized before entering the sewer system as the ph levels are high and you will cause damage to the plumbing also work without a permit can cost you big ??? So hire a licensed pro 
You can pm me for an appointment but I'm not the cheapest so please don't waste my time if you just want to hack it together 
Good luck


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Also I have a friend at b&h if I get the job I might be able to get that sink at wholesale 

Funny thing I'm also setting up my darkroom haven't had the space for my stuff in a long time love the smell of developer in the morning 
My first apprenticeship was as a photographer


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Wait till he finds out that without plans the permit could take 3 months to get lol


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________


----------

